# Ack, this just looks really hard... (Agility Course Analysis)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

USDAA - News & Events

Wow, tough course!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Wow...I don't know that I could think fast enough to pull that off. That looks tough!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats really hard!

Also, looking at this graph makes me maybe want to look into agility...

I guess I should start my own thread!


----------

